# Clearing 90 Driveways - Condo's



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a condo complex with 90 driveways. We are not allowed to use truck plows to clear the driveways. Aside from using hand snowblowers, any suggestions?

I am thinking either:

(1) a skid loader with a pull back type snow pusher. With a pull back type snow pusher I would be hopefull you could get fairly close to the garage door, pull back some snow, then turn around and push out the remainder.

or

(2) a mid-size tractor with a rear mount snow blower. Back up the garage door, then blow snow to the sides of driveways.

Any thoughts on either of these types of equipment set ups?


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

quads with plows??


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

well whats the reasoning for not using truck plows on the drives?

my thought might be a pull plow or a toolcat?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would think you have to go skid steer route. Use a snow bucket, you can pull, push and stack with it. You may need a small blower or shoveler guy for the area by the garage doors.

Quads with plows if there is no rush


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I used to plow 130 drives with a S250 skid loader and a hiniker C plow. The C plow Worked very well to back drag and push the drives. Although its not built the best, we had to reinforce the chains.(a couple times). I could usually get 130 drives done in around 6hrs, with 3-4inches on the ground. No matter what you use you still going to have to clear a little in front of the garage doors. The Snow bucket sounds like your best bet. There cheap and have to hydro lines to worry about.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

get a couple tool cats with back blades and front mount blowers on em, then have a truck come through salting


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Patrick34;786701 said:


> I have a condo complex with 90 driveways. We are not allowed to use truck plows to clear the driveways. Aside from using hand snowblowers, any suggestions?
> 
> I am thinking either:
> 
> ...


Option #2

You need to look up Neige on here and watch his videos.

I am sure he would be glad to talk to you also.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

LawnProLandscapes;786796 said:


> get a couple tool cats with back blades and front mount blowers on em, then have a truck come through salting


And $90,000 later your ready to rock and roll


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you were to go with Toolcats I would think one would be enough.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We are up to well over 1000 condo driveways.. it may be more then 1200 now.

Last winter we did about 200 with blowers, and 500 (by the end of the winter) with 3 bobcats. The bobcats all started with a normal bucket. We then had two of them get blades. They were fastest with the blades (7 foot), but you still need the bucket sometimes for cleaning up properly.

This year we will have 6 or 7 and be fine. With travel time a bobcat with a decent opp can do 200 in 6 hours. This may be to long for some of you tractor guys with malls, but for townhouses you will rarely get complaints from reasonable people. Crazies will always be crazies.

Try and rent from a company that would never use their bobcat in the winter. Pool, paving, excavating... you will pay anywhere from $600 to 1200 a month from these types, and 1600 to 1800 from a rental company. 

You will be fine with just a bucket, but you will have to be careful with scraping. We have had minor issues with asphalt and major rust from interlock. If they are interlock, have a poly blade.

Good luck, 90 driveways may seem like a lot, but once you have a system it goes great.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Pristine, 
What size units are you using ? You do realize that what your paying in rental, you could be buying these units for same dollars/year. 
I've priced it both ways, people think I'm nuts buying equipment to only push snow, but when I started using Bobcats rental was $ 1200/mo with 5-6 month season here, payment ended up at under $ 500/mo, with blade & bucket. When I traded that unit in for the two I now have I got $ 1500 less than I paid for it new (3 years before). I bought 2- 2 year old units, for both payment was under $ 900 x 4 yrs. Bobcats (2) are both paid for, run perfect one has 800 hrs, other about 1500 hrs & are both worth nearly what I paid for them. Same deal with our wheel loader rental was going to be $ 2800/month, my payment is a touch under $ 1500/mo, insurance is $ 900/yr, so for under $2000 more/yr, I own it. When it is paid for it'll have around 1000 hrs. I figure it should be good to make me money for at least another 15 years after being paid off (still will only about have 4K hrs). I only use the equipment for snow. 
When I bought it people though I was nuts, but whats the difference in spending $ 20,000 on a nice used skidsteer that'll last 10-15 yrs that gets used 6 months a year, or 10,000 on a zero turn mower, that'll be shot in 5 years, thats used 6 months a year.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to agree on buying the equipment. If they can make money renting it to you then you can save money by buying it.

Jon maybe I should buy the skid steers and rent them to you. LOLpayup


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The fastest way to clear these driveways would be a rear mount blower. If there is room to blow it. 90 driveways would take less then 3 hours if they are all side by side IMO.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish we knew the layout of this place. If we could look at the site it would quickly determine what to use. Sometimes these places are real tight and curvy not just straight and side by side.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of switching to pull plows for all of the driveways that are scattered around town (skid steers for all the condo groups). Anyone used the Snowman pull plow model 70 SC? Thoughts?


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i've never thought of that that's accually a good idea might have to try that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The rentals make sense for us. We pay $600 for one and the other two come with their own drivers and cost less then it could cost us to own them. We also are not the best at maintenance. We also have way to much credit, so another $100 000 wouldn't help us any.

A rear blower may be fast, but the problem with townhomes is that there is no where to blow the snow, you have a front lawn smaller then the bed of a truck. A cheap bobcat is also a lot cheaper then a tractor.

By all means Chris, I will take two! I have no work for them in the summer. Just make sure to get the heated cab and 2 speed.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

A tractor with a rear blade would also work. I have found it quicker than a truck with a backplow.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

skid steer would be the best i bet even with a bucket once you get good at them you can do alot with them pretty fast 

when we had our farm we used a skid steer and a tractor 

the skid steer was alot faster cause no shifting just move the lever forward and back and side to side to turn fast and simple 

the tractor was too big to get in to some areas and it was a smaller type but had to take the time to shift from forward to reverse and then shift the gears and turn around and do it all again 

so if you want to get done faster go with the skid steer want to take your time go with a tractor


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

A tractor with a hydrostatic transmission does not have to be shifted. They out shine gear drive tractors in applications such as this where there is a lot of back and forth movement.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

true but how big of tractor are you looking at getting? have you ever pulled a trailer when there was like 3-6inchs of snow? cause i dont think your gonna drive it there and i wouldnt leave it there 

a small tractor would be good but for me i like the skid steers alot better i grew up on tractors but after running the skid steer i loved it 

not saying its lighter or better but thats what i would use for drive ways there small powerful and when you get use to them you can go pretty fast

but id drive both skid steers and a small tractor and not just 2 drive alot of different ones you will get a feel for what you like better then get it simple as that


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

the ideal way is to have skid steer with a snow bucket (could prob use a reg bucket too but...) pull everything out into the road then have a loader with a pusher come through and move it all to where it needs to go.


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

have you considered a mini loader??


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

We do some larger complexes with about 120 driveways each. We use a skidsteer with an 84'' bucket and backdrag all the snow out into the road. For smaller storms the operator uses the bucket to then push the bulk of it where it needs to go and then the truck comes by with the v-plow to pick up any of the trails left in the street.

Larger storms the machine pulls it into the road, and makes piles in the street, and then the truck comes by and pushes it where it needs to go.

This method works for us, however I wouldent try it with a pick up truck if you are going a long distance. We use F-550 trucks with v plows and usually a full load of salt to move the snow to the end of the street.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

VIS, exactly how we do it, except with wings.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;787776 said:


> VIS, exactly how we do it, except with wings.


Listen to pristine he has experience.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

We have two diffrent properties we do every year one is 34 driveways and the other is 60 driveways. We do both of them with 45 horse tractors. Use a rear pro king kutter blade with the better mold board and front loader to move the snow from the end of the drives. I can out work any truck and plow with that set-up in driveways when they are all together. We tried it with a truck the first time and decided to try with the tractors and never went back to trucks at that location..


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

So you guys are saying an 84" snow bucket on a skid loader is the fastest way to clear those drives ?
I dont do drives, but a 7' bucket seems, well small IMO. How wide are these driveways, and how many pushes do they take with a 7' bucket ?


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats not what I said.. A tractor and a rear blade is what we found most effective. Think about it. You use a rear blade for pulling it out of the drives and remove it with the loader..


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

This is what I use to clear parking spots at a condo. I should work just a good doing townhouse driveways.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

I dont want to start a war of words but here goes:

For us a machine like posted above would be way to large and awkward. Most places are set up with 2 car drive ways and only like 25' long....2-3 backdrag swipes with the bucket and you're done and then you can spin right around and push the snow.

The 84'' bucket is quite large- it will hold about 2 1/2 yds of material and will has the ability to scrape right down to pavement, increasing the pushing ability of the machine and it only cost me like 1500 or so brand new....as opposed to 5-6k for a push box or snow plow.

I wouldent go any larger I dont think because you run more of a risk of doing damage to cars, curbs etc. (a 96'' bucket will stick out like 1.5-2'' past the wheels on both sides, and alot of the time we are working next to parked cars and traffic islands etc) 

Just saying what works for us.... Oh yeah the operators can usually pull all the drives and be completely clean within 4-6 hours (depending on snowfall conditions of course...)


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

KCLawnTamer;787928 said:


> Thats not what I said.. A tractor and a rear blade is what we found most effective. Think about it. You use a rear blade for pulling it out of the drives and remove it with the loader..


I was not quoting you. I understand what a tractor can and cant do. Nothing faster for drives then a tractor with a rear mounted blower, its been prov-en. Its also a huge investment most can not justify.



vis;787979 said:


> I dont want to start a war of words but here goes:
> 
> For us a machine like posted above would be way to large and awkward. Most places are set up with 2 car drive ways and only like 25' long....2-3 backdrag swipes with the bucket and you're done and then you can spin right around and push the snow.
> 
> ...


I am not bashing your technique by any means, if it works for you thats all that matters.
I was just looking to see what you guys find effective for HOA's. I have always shied away from them, do to excessive hand work.
I have run skids with snow buckets, and am aware of there capacity. Personally I felt a large plow or pusher was more effective. I did not use them for multiple drives. However using a smaller bucket or no plow/pusher so you dont ruin anything seems backward in thinking to me. 2 swipes versus 3 X 90-100 is money in my pocket. Thats my opinion, not bashing anyone.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

If you bod any brush hog mowing or overseeding larger areas like we do you can use the equipment all year around. Everyone is talking about skid loaders and they are more expensive than tractors.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

KCLawnTamer;788108 said:


> If you bod any brush hog mowing or overseeding larger areas like we do you can use the equipment all year around. Everyone is talking about skid loaders and they are more expensive than tractors.


I would say that depends on the tractor and what your intentions are. A properly setup 100hp+ tractor with a pronovost blower will cost quite a bit more then a skid loader with a pull back box. You start looking at a bi-directional and you will be pushing 100k. However you will have the ultimate driveway rig


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

The guy is wanting to do driveways for a group of condos.. All he needs is a 4x4 45 horse tractor, a rear box blade or straight and possibly a front end loader.. A 100 horse tractor and a blower is like putting a 5 horse engine on your pine wood derby car.. I do the exact set of driveways with one 45 horse case dx45, a pro series blade and a loader in 2hours and 40 min.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

So after 20 different options, what way are you leaning?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, the answer is what you wanted... 
A used tractor with inverted blower is not that expensive. This would be one way to clear the snow.
I'll sell you my Bi-directional with 98" Pronovost if you'd like. With all of our time clearing condos, this seems to be the fastest way. Sucks a 1/2" of slush or pounds through a ft. without a problem.
Can clear faster than 3 trucks in less time providing a better job. So in the end it's cheaper to run than the trucks or skiddys.
Good luck


----------



## grassman222 (Nov 2, 2011)

kageinnovations.com skid steer,ctl,wheel loader

pull behind snowblower
push behind blower all
front mount snow blade tractor

snowman pull plow
Daniels pull plow truck pull plows

just some ideas Thumbs Up


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Patrick34,
This year we're do roughly 500 condo/lifestyle drives (In years past we've done around 1000 but i've actually cut back on doing them). We've always used skids steers and mostly had 8ft plows on them. The snow blowers we've used (mainly Bobcat brand, were junk, they just never worked) Buckets in my opinion would be the best, especially big snow buckets, BUT, most HOA's around here wont let you use any kind of bucket because they're afraid of scratching. We've used them in the past when we've been allowed and they've worked GREAT. So the 8ft blades is the next best option. A smaller blade doesnt do enough work and a larger one becomes a manuverability issue in some of the complexes.

Hope this helps


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Skid loader is the fastest, our condos don't allow a skid loader or truck. We get away with a toro dingo


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't get the condo logic.....not allowing a truck but a skid, tractor, etc.
We do a fair share condo drives too and had to hand shovel in the early years.
Now we use trucks.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone notice this thread is from 09?


----------



## wmslc (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm still curious as to why the condo association won't allow trucks, yet they have no problem with heavier, and 'potentially' more distructive equipment....... THAT would have been my first question 'why don't you allow trucks?' Noise....damage....time....what did previous contractors screw up? 

Maybe the O.P. did ask / maybe I missed it, but I would love to know.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

This thread is from '09.

But the answer is still a tractor with an inverted blower.


----------

